# Cycle the World in 80 Days



## Derekh929

Well this year I decided I have had enough of creeping up in weight again as kept it down for a good number of years, but my portion sizes were what I needed to break and keeping track of what the fat content of my food.

So since 6th January this year know at my weight I want and feel fitter that I ever have , back doing my boxing I used to love, and biking and battle ropes.

So my son set up a challenge to raise money for charity while it's hard for charities to raise funds, so he planned to do round the world in 80 days.
So 20 riders need to do 16 miles a day over 60 days he wants to complete it over rather than 80, he was inspired by Mark Beaumounts world record 18,000 around the world.

So he asked me to join in but he wanted me to do too much while still working , but I was a reserve, well I'm now on the team and have 40 days of doing many miles a day on a heavy 20+ year old mountain bike

I must be crazy but hey managed 17.29 miles today in a howling Gale and rain at times, welcome to NE Scotland, while my son 50miles away said it was a great day:doublesho

So I'm in for a bactisum of fire as never bikes more than 5 miles at a time, but would say fitness is good at present.
Positives I have managed to come off my meds for High Blood Pressure I have been on for many years it been far from easy, but well worth it.

Mark Beaumont got to here about the challenge and took the time to do a video to encourage them all to complete the challenge for a great cause, I have attached the video he sent what a total gent doing this, for my young lads challenge,.

So at my age if I can do it many others can too I'm lighter that I was at age 14 years know :lol:, all the best Derek




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=625063871456160


----------



## muzzer

Fair play, i need to start doing something about my weight and general fitness. I'll never be fit - long story involving life long medical issues and various meds which can cause all sorts of fun side effects - but if i can get my weight down and general fitness better i'll be happy.

Like you, nutrition is the thing for me but not so much portion sizes as eating the right stuff full stop.
Anyway, good luck and fair play to you for doing it :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

muzzer said:


> Fair play, i need to start doing something about my weight and general fitness. I'll never be fit - long story involving life long medical issues and various meds which can cause all sorts of fun side effects - but if i can get my weight down and general fitness better i'll be happy.
> 
> Like you, nutrition is the thing for me but not so much portion sizes as eating the right stuff full stop.
> Anyway, good luck and fair play to you for doing it :thumb:


Yes many things can stop us all from being where we want to be, my addiction to crisps and nuts never helped me as when had a hard day at work it was easy to treat myself.

I'm back enjoying exercising again and plan to go back sking this year as not been up sking in Scotland for a good 8 years and I miss the adrenaline buzz from sports I used to do.

I still have the same aches and pains with all the crazy stuff I did on bikes and scramblers when younger you always pay later in life unfortunately.


----------



## muzzer

Yes you do pay for all of the stupid stuff you did when you were younger, for me it was too long in martial arts but heyho, i was young, foolish and angry.

For me, it's chocolate and ice creams that are my downfall, oh and soft drinks. I've started drinking more water but it's going to be difficult getting rid of the cravings, however if i could quit smoking and stay quit - 10 years this november - then i should be able to manage this too.


----------



## Derekh929

muzzer said:


> Yes you do pay for all of the stupid stuff you did when you were younger, for me it was too long in martial arts but heyho, i was young, foolish and angry.
> 
> For me, it's chocolate and ice creams that are my downfall, oh and soft drinks. I've started drinking more water but it's going to be difficult getting rid of the cravings, however if i could quit smoking and stay quit - 10 years this november - then i should be able to manage this too.


Aye yes irubru was my fav, but know Coke Zero I like best, and trying to come off fizzy drinks as not good for my stomach, oh I also like ice cream and chocolate
Yes never easy breaking habits like smoking I used to smoke many many years ago also, this time I disposed of all my clothes and that was the big change I had a wardrobe full of different sized clothes to cover me:doublesho
It's a mind set for me know it was harder this time as getting older for me for sure.


----------



## beambeam

Wow, that's a great effort! Keep it up. One of my lecturer's was Beaumont's sport scientist for his 80 day effort, was very interesting getting an insight into how that was all achieved.


----------



## Derekh929

beambeam said:


> Wow, that's a great effort! Keep it up. One of my lecturer's was Beaumont's sport scientist for his 80 day effort, was very interesting getting an insight into how that was all achieved.


He seems a top bloke for taking time to make the video I bet it was huge planning for the body to cope , I did 18miles on my old 20+ year mountain bike and that's me for today


----------



## Kerr

Good luck. Sounds like a fair bit of effort.


----------



## kingswood

fair play!

perfect excuse to buy a new bike  

a decent 2nd hand racer (if road riding) or carbon mountain bike will feel like a magic carpet compared to a 20 yr old mountain bike!


----------



## Derekh929

kingswood said:


> fair play!
> 
> perfect excuse to buy a new bike
> 
> a decent 2nd hand racer (if road riding) or carbon mountain bike will feel like a magic carpet compared to a 20 yr old mountain bike!


:lol: Aye yes my gears are like a old foden truck without a clutch , problem I have is love a bit off road and liking on road as well and road surface poor, I would need a hybrid 

I suppose a carbon mountain bike would cost a few thousand, I seen in a huge Evans in Glasgow 10k bikes , my son has got a few racing bikes second for not a lot of cash at all, maybe I need two:doublesho

So 25miles approx today got up to 34mph


----------



## Derekh929

Another 24.11 miles today , just another 567 miles to go:lol:


----------



## muzzer

Keep at it Derek :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Another day and 26.29 and we have cycle track and my best lap was 1.30 got it down to 1.23 with smother lines and more aggressive use of track:lol:
Know I think I need a new bike just like someone said above looking at Ribble carbon thinking how quick I would be on a gravel hybrid bike:doublesho
It’s very addictive linked into Strava with all your split times and PB’s I’m hocked already, please someone get my coat or it will end up more costly than detailing


----------



## Derekh929

Another day in 29.63miles today for a new high speed run 42mph that was great fun, it seems my son has a long run planned for us tomorrow , I better prepare myself

Pictures from today's bike


----------



## Kerr

42mph of that bike? Did you fall off a cliff? :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

:lol: It’s a vintage like it’s owner  that was a steep hill with a hell of a lot of peddling it’s the getting to the top that’s the hard bit.
Lucky the road was clear as a right handles at bottom :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Another day in just short of 35 miles today great run up from Aberdeen out to Banchory, but off a carry on getting the bike in the mini
My young lad got heaps of achievements on Strava with his old man setting the pas:lol:, I had a look at his PR’s


----------



## kingswood

Just zoomed in on the bike shot. That’s 30 years old looking at the crank!

Havnt any of ur mates got a modern bike for you to try?! If u was closer I’d lend you (one) of mine (that I don’t use much!) 

A new bikes an investment in your health! And if it last another 30 years it’s cheap! 

Pop to your local bike shop - not halfords of Evans and see what they’ve got left in stock! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## garage_dweller

Nothing wrong with an old bike, you’re doing a grand job. It’s not about the bike. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingswood

garage_dweller said:


> Nothing wrong with an old bike, you're doing a grand job. It's not about the bike.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't disagree. In the same way an old sponge and bucket of water will clean a car.

I've fit friends who bike around town commuting on old single speed hacks as it's good training.

But bike comfort have moved on massively. Geometry of new bikes are a lot better and as we get older there's no shame in embracing new tech that will help us look after ourselves.

Much like new tech to enable us to keep our cars clean.

I understand cost can be an issue and if I've offended the OP I apologise

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

kingswood said:


> I don't disagree. In the same way an old sponge and bucket of water will clean a car.
> 
> I've fit friends who bike around town commuting on old single speed hacks as it's good training.
> 
> But bike comfort have moved on massively. Geometry of new bikes are a lot better and as we get older there's no shame in embracing new tech that will help us look after ourselves.
> 
> Much like new tech to enable us to keep our cars clean.
> 
> I understand cost can be an issue and if I've offended the OP I apologise
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think you are correct and I totally agree as next door was going to give me a shot of his racing bike to see the massive difference in effort needed with his bike doing same miles, due to my tyres being so wide and 14kg bike.
I want to be sure I want to continue with the biking after the challenge , but I have to say I'm hooked so far 173+ miles this week and still feel great.
I just love tech and spend endless time researching tech and buying stuff, but older and wiser I'm taking time to think it through , I love the Alu canyon or Ribble as British built carbon.
I think there will be some Bargins on go after people are back to normal bought during lockdown seeing a few on gumtree already.


----------



## garage_dweller

To be honest it depends on your budget and what sort of cyclist you are. 

I have a few bikes and pre lockdown I rode a 20 mile each way commute most days year round. Ive ridden it on all my bikes and going from long travel mountain bike to carbon road bike I’ve enjoyed all the rides and the time difference hasn’t been massive over the different bikes. 

If you’re out to just enjoy the ride then the bike you have really is fine, if you’re out to hammer it all the time then yeh think about changing it. 

Just don’t go thinking that buying a new bike will make a massive difference, other than in your head. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derekh929

Just 16 miles today took a rest day ready for next weeks episode I say 16mikes know likes it’s a stroll:lol: addiction started oh dear not again


----------



## kingswood

garage_dweller said:


> Just don't go thinking that buying a new bike will make a massive difference, other than in your head.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Come on......this isn't mums net!

Everyone knows there's a direct correlation between the more money you spend the better you become at something!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

Here you go Derek.






These guys are from Aberdeen and build bikes.

A bit dangerous to ride on those tracks at those speeds though.


----------



## muzzer

Kerr said:


> Here you go Derek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are from Aberdeen and build bikes.
> 
> A bit dangerous to ride on those tracks at those speeds though.


Holy moly!! :doublesho

Where did you say you can get these from again :speechles


----------



## Cookies

Kerr said:


> Here you go Derek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are from Aberdeen and build bikes.
> 
> A bit dangerous to ride on those tracks at those speeds though.


That is completely nuts!!! I love it.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr

muzzer said:


> Holy moly!! :doublesho
> 
> Where did you say you can get these from again :speechles


https://m.facebook.com/pg/EVolutionEbikes/posts/

Probably cheaper buying a motorbike. :lol:


----------



## muzzer

:doublesho

Valid point on the price. I'd love to see the look on the face of the local eejit that races up and down the cycle routes like he's Lance Armstrong if i went belting past on one of those :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Well out today 24.79 miles wet wet wet but hey nearly taken out with dog off lead again , and I got told to watch out and go F myself when I said I was on a bike circuit:lol:
They said where does it say bike track the painted pictures all round track with bike and rider did not even register as bike track:wall:
I was told to move on as they have not seen me on track before and they had been there loads before


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Here you go Derek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These guys are from Aberdeen and build bikes.
> 
> A bit dangerous to ride on those tracks at those speeds though.


:lol: Only problem motors not allowed i'm the motor or machine 
Straight out to Banchory on Sat roads busy but cars were great no problem with them, pulled in to let some that would not pass when we signed to them to come past.
Young lad wants me to do an 80miler before end of challenge , one guy broke a record yesterday 28 times up Cairn n Mount 30,049 feet of elevation he wanted to do the night of Everest amazing you knowing that road he was out 12 hours and did 118 miles


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> https://m.facebook.com/pg/EVolutionEbikes/posts/
> 
> Probably cheaper buying a motorbike. :lol:


I will have to watch out for them on our great beach , look like a load of fun, but I will have a KTM please


----------



## Derekh929

Well today was two small trips with 4 PB’s 21.11 miles today so pleased enough, son doing a 50 miles tomorrow and I’m heading to meet him si likely a bit more tomorrow.
Went over my foot when walking yesterday and knee been sore so taking it easy to not make it worse.


----------



## muzzer

Derekh929 said:


> Well today was two small trips with 4 PB's 21.11 miles today so pleased enough, son doing a 50 miles tomorrow and I'm heading to meet him si likely a bit more tomorrow.
> Went over my foot when walking yesterday and knee been sore so taking it easy to not make it worse.


Today's lesson, stick to cars, less chance of injury :lol:
Good to see you keeping up the cycling tho :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

muzzer said:


> Today's lesson, stick to cars, less chance of injury :lol:
> Good to see you keeping up the cycling tho :thumb:


Yes you are dead right my right foot does it all lol

Another 29.21 got caught in heavy rain can't say I enjoyed that , but 5 new pb's was good though


----------



## Derekh929

Well another day and 27+ and still enjoying it, it’s certainly a challenge that’s for sure, local bike track got on Strava top 10 all time list:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Well only 24.79 today , but got the bike track time down to 6th on all time on Strava:lol:


----------



## Kerr

That's some effort Derek. Your backside must be raw.


----------



## Will_G

Well done Derek, must be like a racing snake now


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> That's some effort Derek. Your backside must be raw.


Thanks, I think some will be surprised by the old dud, Surprisingly bum not to bad yet lol, day off today fitting new double doors to shed took from 6am till 6pm to get all done do too tired for run tonight, but I will do a big one tomorrow , apart from in the rain a couple of rides I did not enjoy, otherwise loving it, and trying to better times all the time, Strava is great to motivate you with you joining challenges to get awards 600km in July is my next one I want done by Wednesday this week


----------



## Derekh929

:lol:


Will_G said:


> Well done Derek, must be like a racing snake now


Thanks Will , I have been enjoying the challenge but it's getting addictive , rather than racing snake I say vintage MTB nutter 
With 26" wheels, and gears like an old rodent truck with dodgy clutch it's hard work for sure, it will either make me even fitter or kill me one or the other:lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Well 2 weeks done just another 3 weeks 4 days to go, so today I did 23 miles tired after yesterday’s antic with the shed


----------



## Derekh929

Today 22 miles and equaled my best time on track loop with tired legs so there is more in the old MTB it’s the rider that needs to up his game.


----------



## Derekh929

Today 23 miles and still enjoying trying to get pb’s


----------



## Derekh929

So prep for sons big birthday meant only 15 miles on 22nb and party day 13 miles, back n it today 27.70 up to 5th on Strava on cycle track took 5 sec off my time on my vintage MTB:doublesho
Know going to do interval trading to up my energy as running out of legs on some longer fast cycles, had a shot of a 42 yr old racer and it was loads easier to pedal faster than my 14.5kg heavy weight


----------



## Derekh929

Well 38+ miles today and got into a segment Strava top 7 finish, and loads of pb,s close to top ten times I’m on a mission
It’s a load of fun so far but tired today for sure, done 460 miles this month so far and missed a few days start of month so on track for 600 miles this month:doublesho


----------



## Derekh929

Well heavy rail stopped play yesterday but today 50mph winds so just did a route round houses near me 15 miles storm force winds hard going indeed


----------



## Derekh929

Another day of storm force winds , but managed a 30miles today


----------



## BrummyPete

Doing really well mate


----------



## Derekh929

Well still windy but managed another 20+ miles today, if it stays dry I may go out again later, done 525 miles in just over 3 weeks:doublesho


----------



## Will_G

Derekh929 said:


> Well still windy but managed another 20+ miles today, if it stays dry I may go out again later, done 525 miles in just over 3 weeks:doublesho


You must be about glasgow by now with the wind behind you these past few days :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> You must be about glasgow by now with the wind behind you these past few days :lol:


With the amount off food I seem to have to consume to fuel the heavy vintage bike, it's creating wind right enough :lol, I wondered if I light it I could get up the Strava leaderboard with an afterburner :lol:

God the wind makes it hard work, the young lad seems to not be getting the windy weather in Aberdeen and outwards from there, don't give my lad any ideas I'm sure the NE250 on bike will be next.


----------



## Derekh929

Another day and 30miles and amazed on old railway line I got the Strava all time top time it was a real adrenaline rush at average 25mph on stoney paths, was well pleased


----------



## Derekh929

Well tired today, but managed another 33 miles


----------



## Kerr

That's some amount of miles you're racking up. 

I took my bike to work the other day when the car was in the garage. Going was fine, coming back not so good. I hate hills. :lol:

I need to do more and thinking about the e-bike route. I've had no experience other than old fashioned bikes in Barcelona. 

Shops have little stock and they've stopped their trials with Coronavirus.


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> That's some amount of miles you're racking up.
> 
> I took my bike to work the other day when the car was in the garage. Going was fine, coming back not so good. I hate hills. :lol:
> 
> I need to do more and thinking about the e-bike route. I've had no experience other than old fashioned bikes in Barcelona.
> 
> Shops have little stock and they've stopped their trials with Coronavirus.


I'm waiting till start of next year to replace mine there is usually a cycling show along with running and outdoor sports in feb you can try out bikes on and off-road I believe.
The wife's dad has electric bike he is 70 he can do 40 miles no sweat it goes up to to 15mph with little effort it's great, next door both have the Halfords options I think they said £995 they love there's I think carrera.
I'm keen on gravel bike multi purpose job off and on road.
The miles I'm doing are crazy for me but I'm hocked can't stop having a go at the fastest local times totally addictive doing 25mph average on a dirt gravel track it's such a buzz
I say by feb next year sales will slow in , but I like buying last years model hard to do this time though.


----------



## Kerr

Derekh929 said:


> I'm waiting till start of next year to replace mine there is usually a cycling show along with running and outdoor sports in feb you can try out bikes on and off-road I believe.
> The wife's dad has electric bike he is 70 he can do 40 miles no sweat it goes up to to 15mph with little effort it's great, next door both have the Halfords options I think they said £995 they love there's I think carrera.
> I'm keen on gravel bike multi purpose job off and on road.
> The miles I'm doing are crazy for me but I'm hocked can't stop having a go at the fastest local times totally addictive doing 25mph average on a dirt gravel track it's such a buzz
> I say by feb next year sales will slow in , but I like buying last years model hard to do this time though.


Bike shops are struggling for stock and especially ebikes.

Although not a good bike shop this is what Halfords in Livingston and Berryden Aberdeen look like. Berryden had part of the shop sectioned off to make way for bike stands to build more bikes.




I was reading threads about 2021 bikes. People were saying that the spec of the bikes had dropped and the prices had gone North. There wasn't value for money. Buying this year's model made sense if they are discounted.

I'm hoping my work ups the their allowance for the bike to work scheme. There was also talk of the government making plans to assist the purchase of bikes.


----------



## Derekh929

Yes we was in Halfords Inverurie and Aberdeen last week and empty no spares either, yes seen two bikes I like have increased by £400 and spec same , they will live to regret this market will be flooded with 2020 bikes on used in gumtree starting already I’m waiting for sure.
I looked at setting up cycle to work for me but as not Ltd company can’t do it but is tax revealable if you are using for work purposes, but if part leisure can only claim partial I’m led to believe, but CtoW looks great


----------



## Derekh929

Well another 26.8 miles today , the better half got loads of pb’s on her times big amounts off


----------



## Derekh929

Today a messily 15 miles only time to get out for an hour a lunch , still not bad in an hour


----------



## Derekh929

Poor weather today but still another 15 miles today got another top Strava time well pleased getting top spot


----------



## Derekh929

Another 15.1 miles today


----------



## kingswood

flying now.

furlough finishing on the way so keep an eye out on gumtree as soon as the weather gets bad (altho is it ever good in scotland?!)

soon be plenty of bargins. bikes, hot tubs, be delboys dream


----------



## Derekh929

kingswood said:


> flying now.
> 
> furlough finishing on the way so keep an eye out on gumtree as soon as the weather gets bad (altho is it ever good in scotland?!)
> 
> soon be plenty of bargins. bikes, hot tubs, be delboys dream


Every day has at least two seasons in one usually three:lol: yes I have been battling weather for sure, I have had my eye on a few used bikes but never been my size, I always like to buy stuff when people don't want it. I feel new bike sales start of next year might see some deals too,


----------



## Derekh929

Well another day and another 17.9 miles on easy spin today


----------



## Will_G

Derekh929 said:


> Well another day and another 17.9 miles on easy spin today


You'll be saying it's too hot soon with this weather!


----------



## Derekh929

Will_G said:


> You'll be saying it's too hot soon with this weather!


Even with a bar of chocolate to fuel the operator it still left jelly legs today:lol: maybe it was the heat
We are nearly there know just another 3k between us, I'm hooked so will be still on the go after challenge finished for sure


----------



## Derekh929

Another 22.5 miles today we’re getting closer and closer to finish line


----------



## Derekh929

Well a nice ride out this morning early 33 miles was beautiful but a bit warm


----------



## Derekh929

Well very hot today so just did 20 miles this morning


----------



## Derekh929

Well good ride out tonight 30.23miles


----------



## Derekh929

Just a 15 miles at lunchtime today


----------



## Derekh929

Another lunch time quick cycle 15.2miles , just about there know 18,000 between us by Sunday hopefully been great fun and I will be looking for my next challenge for sure.
I’m looking to see if any gravel races with novice section to have a go, why not I say lol.


----------



## Kerr

Lunch time? Did you not brave going out this morning? :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Kerr said:


> Lunch time? Did you not brave going out this morning? :lol:


I was tempted to get on the new like village idiot driving through the floods at Holborn his car just floated a bit then sank:wall:
I have been o7t in heavy rain not any fun at all was a bit from home, young lad one of challenge team broke Scottish record by 3 hours going up the height of Everest on cairn n mount for 9.5 hours crazy achievement , had rides get top times all over the country and even Germany , Hungry, and other countries when away back home till uni starts.
The cycling is so addictive I constantly want to improve my times know hold top times on two local areas one off-road 25mph average speed on gravel dirt track it was a real buzz with bike moving about at speed


----------



## autonoob

I've decided to go for a 20 miles ride awhile ago since I woke up at exactly 4am and my body doesn't want to go back to bed.


----------



## Derekh929

autonoob said:


> I've decided to go for a 20 miles ride awhile ago since I woke up at exactly 4am and my body doesn't want to go back to bed.


Good on you, today just 12.88miles so that's me done my challenge I did 826.5miles in just over a month my required miles was 585 not bad for an old man:lol:


----------



## BrummyPete

Derekh929 said:


> Good on you, today just 12.88miles so that's me done my challenge I did 826.5miles in just over a month my required miles was 585 not bad for an old man


Well done mate, that's a fair bit of mileage you have done


----------



## Derekh929

Thanks Pete , well I’m onto a bit off hill walking as well know lol, did about 12 miles the first day, felt good


----------



## BrummyPete

Derekh929 said:


> Thanks Pete , well I'm onto a bit off hill walking as well know lol, did about 12 miles the first day, felt good


Think I need to take a leaf out of your book, , apart from work I hardly do any exercise now, been thinking about getting a bike but don't really have much time to use it


----------



## Derekh929

Well I’m. Still doing 60 to 70 miles per week at this stage and my addiction is still there , can’t wait to get out as soon as weather ok, even delivered something I sold on FB today with the bike.
Weight staying off well down to new low this week and eating very well in deed, doing some light weights through winter as well and boxing once a week, did 28 miles today


----------



## Derekh929

Little update weight stable up and down a few pound , still out on bike down to about 50 to 60 miles a week, but still can’t wait to get out, but addiction the improvements in times and getting KOM’s on Strava still addictive:lol:
7 KOM’s know and loads on seconds someone reporting my times as suspected electric bike or car, has just given me loads of enthusiasm to improve 
Still got my £60 vintage MTB it’s just the owner is fitter to propel it faster :lol:


----------



## Derekh929

Just a little update , still loving the bike doing about 70 to 90 miles a week on average, weight staying within a few pounds, but plan to reduce it next two weeks to give me some room for some treats at Christmas


----------



## Derekh929

Ok just an update, still cycling , last week was lowest miles only got 10 miles but average in winter down to 60 to 70 miles per week, also doing loads more brisk walking and boxing twice a week know the weather had turned.
Weight wise staying about the same at present, looking to take another few kilo of back of new year


----------



## Will_G

Derekh929 said:


> Ok just an update, still cycling , last week was lowest miles only got 10 miles but average in winter down to 60 to 70 miles per week, also doing loads more brisk walking and boxing twice a week know the weather had turned.
> Weight wise staying about the same at present, looking to take another few kilo of back of new year


Well done keeping the fitness up! I gave up my membership at the council gym because I was fed up with covidiots. Really need to shift a heap of weight so will need to get on to it in typical new year new me style


----------



## Derekh929

Ok update, I’m still getting out most days, got 560 miles in this year already and from when I stated the challenge last July 2500miles
Got out today in Gale got 22miles.
Put on 7lb at Christmas , that’s it all off again and weight staying stable, walking a good few times a week as well with better half, to keep my fitness up


----------



## Derekh929

Ok so still going on track for 4K miles for the year to July, weight a bit lighter still , and addiction to cycling stepping up , new bike arrived, cycle computer and stands to clean and work on. Know on a very slippery slope:lol:
83 miles average per week if weather had been better would be a bit higher for sure, new bike hopefully will allow me to move on a bit as well:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929

Ok just an update, still cycling , this week will be lowest miles for a while as had a bug that took a few days to shack off, but at present usually between 80 to 110 miles per week, I have not been doing loads walking and boxing of late, but plan to do this over winter.
My son has qualified as PT as he enjoys that, while he finishes uni he is going to put me through my paces over winter.
On track for 4K plus miles this year.

Weight wise put on 2 or 3 kg over summer, looking to take that few kilo of back off soon.


----------

